# Don Diego Corona Major Cigar Review - Average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An average, but spicy cigar for a Dominican. Very light construction leading to an easy draw with a hot smoke. Wouldn't buy again, but wouldn't tu...

Read the full review here: Don Diego Corona Major Cigar Review - Average


----------

